# Wing Chun Testimonials



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any youtube links of celebrities talking about wing chun? 
When I say celebrities, I merely mean people who would be known to the average joe

For example Robert Downey Jr recently gave an interview where he mentioned wing chun (bil gee! bil gee!)

Any clips would be handy - please post the URL's on here or send to my PM

I know that several celebrities train or have trained in wing chun - Richard Blackwood, Bobby Davro, etc (if You're not British, you might not know who they are)

Happy hunting!!!


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 20, 2009)

I only know of Robert Downey jr and thats only because I saw pictures of him training with William Cheung , anyway what did he have to say about Bil Gee ?


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 20, 2009)

I read an interview with Downey when Iron Man was in preproduction...I think in Men's Fittness or Men's Health (somethig alomg those lines).  He trains Wing Chun twice a day most days as well as some type of Tai Chi.  It is part of his sobriety plan.

I really like the job he did as Tony Stark in Iron Man.  Simply a great actor that is very versatile and underated!


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 20, 2009)

Didn't know about Downey training WC  I don't have any videos or testimonials but Stevan Seagals Was sopposedly trained in WC by his bodygourd Randy Williams. And I think you can see that in the way he applies his Aikido. I'm almost sure I have seen him do Bong Saos and chainpucnhes in his Aikido 6th dan(or something) test. You even got youtube videos where the guys disect his movies to show you WC techniques and some similarities are pretty exact!


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 21, 2009)

I didn't know Randy Williams was Steven Segals bodyguard. Thats pretty impressive

As for the Downey interview, it was a bit embarrassing and cringeworthy. Think of all those times when you try and explain wing chun to your workmates and friends. Robert Downey Jr basically tried to do that to a laughing audience. Eeek. Its better that you watch it than me try and explain it


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh wow!  Hot chicks like Wing Chun too!!!  (Sorry it's not a video Kamon, but she does have the prettiest eyes in Hollywood IMHO :ultracool)

Cameron Diaz....







From:  http://healthclub.info-ebazaar.com/celebrities-nice-body-secrets/


> Cameron Diaz >> &#8220;I practices Wing Chun, a type self-defense martial arts skill like kung fu. This exercise is particularly good to strengthen the legs and tightened the butt. However, actually wearing high heels ever too often has already trained my legs more than enough.&#8221;


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 21, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> Oh wow! Hot chicks like Wing Chun too!!! (Sorry it's not a video Kamon, but she does have the prettiest eyes in Hollywood IMHO :ultracool)
> 
> Cameron Diaz....
> 
> ...


 
I like the bit where she says its a type of self defence martial arts skill *like kung fu* .
 But I suppose we can forgive her for that because she's so good looking .


----------



## crisden (Jan 21, 2009)

I just saw a clip of Robert Downey Jr. training in WC. I believe it was originally from Oprah. Naturally, now that I'm trying to find it I can't. I'll see what I can turn up.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 21, 2009)

How cute is that  In the comments they say he trains in William Cheungs original version.


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 21, 2009)

My god! how cool! The celebrities are getting into Wing Chun? I could swear Segal has been training WC along with other kung fu styles.  I've seen him do chi sau "fight scenes" in a couple of his newer movies.

I didn't know Cameron Diaz was into WC or Robert Downey Jr. I guess WC is spreading it's wings. (pun intended.)  
And people are finally getting exposed to it on a broader scale.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any videos where any celebrities are stating they have some experience with Wing Chun?




Si-Je said:


> My god! how cool! The celebrities are getting into Wing Chun? I could swear Segal has been training WC along with other kung fu styles. I've seen him do chi sau "fight scenes" in a couple of his newer movies.
> 
> I didn't know Cameron Diaz was into WC or Robert Downey Jr. I guess WC is spreading it's wings. (pun intended.)
> And people are finally getting exposed to it on a broader scale.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 23, 2009)

Besides the one I posted? No, I don't have any. There are videos on youtube about Steven Seagal and WC. In none of the he states he trained it(you can probably read that on his wikipedia page or on R.W.-s homepage) but he does a lot of stuff we do in WC.


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 23, 2009)

Sifu Hubbie thinks the knows who trains Steven Seagal WT.


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 23, 2009)

Si-Je said:


> Sifu Hubbie thinks the knows who trains Steven Seagal WT.


 
Wouldn't be a guy named Nino Bernardo would it , for some reason that name popped into my head .


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 23, 2009)

Chainpunching! Woot!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiOs4z8rUNY

I still say he mixes WT with Aikido.  
Into the Sun total WT at 3:00 minutes.  Chi Sau IS battle! Wootney Woot!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w1-F-sjXPs

I see heel kick, chainpunching and palm strike to the body.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCeIppGPe-g

I see wu sau and man sau at 40 seconds....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqAiU5m34Bg

What's all this closequarters striking? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VisXGMM6hBw

Seems like he's a true Mixed Martial Artist: Akido, Tai Chi, and Wing Chun.  

Who's that, Mook? could be.  Won't say who we think it is.    That would be telling....


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes though all styles interelate...could be he is doing Fukien Karate or something...which looks very similiar to WC and White Crane?


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL! no!
We've been through this before.    I know there are similarities from one art to another, but I don't useually see such glaring similarities as this.  
The movie Into the Sun is a good one, he's all into the Chinese culture and martial art kick in that one.  Out for a Kill too, but he seems to do more Tai Chi in that one.
Except for the one scene where he's straight up doing Chi sau with a bad guy.  Can't find that one on the web, and I can't remember which movie it's in!
He's fighting a chinese gangster who's all Kung Fu in a small room, and there are like 30-45 seconds of pure Chi Sau, stance work, tan sau, bong sau, trapping, latching, all stuff Sifu Hubbie's teaching me now.  He's so fast you can't hardly catch what he's doing, but it's very clearly WT chi Sau.  
I promise! lol!


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Stevan Seagal movies. He's a badass  He's one of those guys who kicks a rediculus amount of *** in a movie but you know he could back it up in real life.

Here's a thread I found talking about Steven Seagal and WC:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4493


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 23, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Sometimes though all styles interelate...could be he is doing Fukien Karate or something...which looks very similiar to WC and White Crane?


 
Well, WC came from white crane and possibly snake too, right? Ng Mui watched a "crane" and a "snake" fighting and got the ideas for WC.  Isn't that one of the myths.
Maybe it was a crane kung fu stylist and a snake kung fu stylist, and the animals were emphasized more over the years?


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 23, 2009)

> Maybe it was a crane kung fu stylist and a snake kung fu stylist, and the animals were emphasized more over the years?


 
Ha! Interesting... I never thought of it that way! Very possible in my opinion.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Eru Ilúvatar;1109691 said:
			
		

> There are videos on youtube about Steven Seagal and WC. .


 
Have you got the links to those clips?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 26, 2009)

So would you say Snake Kung Fu or White Crane would be a good crossfit for Wing Chun???




Si-Je said:


> Well, WC came from white crane and possibly snake too, right? Ng Mui watched a "crane" and a "snake" fighting and got the ideas for WC. Isn't that one of the myths.
> Maybe it was a crane kung fu stylist and a snake kung fu stylist, and the animals were emphasized more over the years?


----------



## Si-Je (Jan 26, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> So would you say Snake Kung Fu or White Crane would be a good crossfit for Wing Chun???


 
I guess that would be like training the same thing. lol! But, you could "crosstrain" snake and crane, but isn't that just older WC/WT?


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 26, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> So would you say Snake Kung Fu or White Crane would be a good crossfit for Wing Chun???




I would say no, snake kung fu is not a good cross fit for WING CHUN TESTIMONIALS....especially when you have a thread going on that already. :idunno:   :idea:


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 26, 2009)

I was piggy backing off a statement made my Ng Mui...lol...


This is my testimony...



dungeonworks said:


> I would say no, snake kung fu is not a good cross fit for WING CHUN TESTIMONIALS....especially when you have a thread going on that already. :idunno: :idea:


----------

